# Is this invoice pricing correct...?



## TAG (Oct 7, 2002)

Jon,

Can you please tell me if the linked document is correct invoice pricing for the 2003 330? These numbers don't match what's listed on Edmunds.com. I'm not sure who to believe. If you could enlighten me with any facts, I'd appreciate it.

http://www.eurobuyers.com/pricing/330i03.pdf

regards,

Tag


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TAG said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Can you please tell me if the linked document is correct invoice pricing for the 2003 330? These numbers don't match what's listed on Edmunds.com. I'm not sure who to believe. If you could enlighten me with any facts, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


those are the same as edmunds' numbers

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Is Jon allowed to answer these sorts of things anymore? The PDFs on eurobuyers are correct, since they're the real BMW ones that Jon had up before he got 'caught.'

I think some of the 3rd party sites take into account destination charges, and maybe MACO or something? :dunno:


----------



## TAG (Oct 7, 2002)

Oops, my mistake folks, I meant Carsdirect.com

Not sure how Edmunds got into my head.:eeps:


----------



## TAG (Oct 7, 2002)

That's definitely a possibility Kaz.

Jon, I hope I'm not putting you in any trouble for posting this link.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kaz is correct,

That appears to be a very familiar "authentic" .pdf file...



:lmao: 

:thumbup:


----------



## TAG (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks Jon! :thumbup:


----------

